# LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Mod Ideas?



## Midnite8 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am going to buy a LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 but I do not like the antec 900 front mesh look so I plan to mod it. I was thinking about cutting out the mesh and put black or fog acrylic panel on it? Not sure, any insight/ideas?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 9, 2010)

My view?   Hard work for no gain to be honest.


To make it look right you will spend many, many hours trying and as a result you will no doubt get bored and give up lol


Besides, the case doesn't look that bad in stock form and the best mods you can do are inside...cable management mods are amongst the easiest.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 10, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Besides, the case doesn't look that bad in stock form and the best mods you can do are inside...cable management mods are amongst the easiest.



My PC-K62 says it don't need no stinkin' cable management mods.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 10, 2010)

Your image doesnt work, Don, you old dog lol


It doesnt need it, but it *wants* it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 10, 2010)

o.o

Fail.






I stand by my statement, though.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol ^^!


----------

